# File changed while FreeBSD Update running



## fraxamo (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm trying to upgrade a desktop machine from 12.1-RELEASE-p13 to 12.2-RELEASE-p3.
The command that I am using is `freebsd-update -r 12.2-RELEASE upgrade`
The upgrade gets as far as the lines below before erroring out:


```
Fetching files from 12.1-RELEASE for merging... done
Preparing to download files...
File changed while FreeBSD Update running: /usr/lib/debug/boot/kernel/i915kms.ko.debug
```

And then drops back to the command prompt. I've rebooted once and tried again and it still comes back with the same error, but this time with the name of a different file.

If it makes any difference, the filesystem is UFS on an x86_64 machine.
I'm running this on ttyv0 and there is no other session running on this system, so no files are being changed behind the scenes. I've searched for similar issues on these forums and elsewhere but not found much. This looks suspiciously like a disk problem to me, so I will probably remove this disk and replace it. However, if anyone has any ideas of what the issue is or what I can do to fix it, I'd be interested. Thanks


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 17, 2021)

Run a SMART test on that disk.  Some BIOSes have a machine test suite buit in.


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 18, 2021)

I would try running it again on single user mode and see if it still persist.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2021)

Disable the loading of the /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko for the upgrade. That will stop this from happening.


----------



## Serzh (Aug 13, 2022)

Unloading i915kms.ko did not help:



```
# freebsd-update -r 12.3-RELEASE upgrade
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.4-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/doc

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.3-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 11.4-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files...
File changed while FreeBSD Update running: /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko
```


----------



## tux2bsd (Aug 14, 2022)

Serzh said:


> Unloading i915kms.ko did not help:
> 
> File changed while FreeBSD Update running: /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko


Repeat for snd_emu10k1.ko , it's a different file.

Regardless you really should move to 13.x (currently that's 13.1)


----------



## smithi (Aug 14, 2022)

tux2bsd said:


> Regardless you really should move to 13.x (currently that's 13.1)



Why?  What's the rush?

12.3 is a supported release, and will be for 3 months after 12.4 is released.

Stable-12 expected EoL is June 30 2024.


----------



## smithi (Aug 24, 2022)

Serzh said:


> Unloading i915kms.ko did not help:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I only just noticed ... where did 11.4-RELEASE come from?  Above you said you were upgrading:

"from 12.1-RELEASE-p13 to 12.2-RELEASE-p3."



Serzh said:


> ```
> Fetching metadata index... done.
> Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
> Applying metadata patches... done.
> ...



Again, what does 11.4-RELEASE have to do with it?


----------



## smithi (Aug 24, 2022)

smithi said:


> I only just noticed ... where did 11.4-RELEASE come from?  Above you said you were upgrading:
> 
> "from 12.1-RELEASE-p13 to 12.2-RELEASE-p3."



Oops, sorry, wrong OP;
Serzh != fraxamo


----------

